# VISA Without IELTS?



## kasuncp (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi Guys, Can I Apply for the 175 VISA (Skilled VISA Independent) without my IELTS Results? If i can submit it after lodging the VISA Application what will be the situation?

Regards,
Kasun


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

Here's the checklist for paper applications: http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/175_checklist.pdf

It looks like the IELTS test has to be submitted with your main application, not afterwards.

I guess if you apply without the results, they'll ask you for them.

Dolly


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

Well.. Its supposed to be submitted with the application.. And your Score will have a date on it.. 
Why take a chance? What if your CO was feeling bit cranky... 
Atleast give exam before applying, This way you can upload score later..


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

epidaetia said:


> Well.. Its supposed to be submitted with the application.. And your Score will have a date on it..
> Why take a chance? What if your CO was feeling bit cranky...
> Atleast give exam before applying, This way you can upload score later..


Hi Seniors , 

1. I have a query regarding Visa application , I read many posts in this forum stating that they were applied are going to apply 175 skilled visa without IELTS result first and then sumbit the IELTS results when they get it , Could any of you tell me how it works ? .

2. All I wanted know is I am done with my ACS assessment and booked the IELTS slots on Oct 31 so mean time can I apply for my visa application and then sumbit my IELTS results as and when it arrives ?.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/175_checklist.pdf

It states "ensure Basic Eligibility Requirements are met at time of application"...so it looks like IELTS definitely has to be submitted with main application. Which is what I'd mentioned earlier. If you are still unsure, why not email one of the agents who post on here. You can contact them via their signatures.

Dolly


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Dolly said:


> http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/175_checklist.pdf
> 
> It states "ensure Basic Eligibility Requirements are met at time of application"...so it looks like IELTS definitely has to be submitted with main application. Which is what I'd mentioned earlier. If you are still unsure, why not email one of the agents who post on here. You can contact them via their signatures.
> 
> Dolly


Hi Dolly , 

Thanks for your quick response, yes check list says that IELTS results should be included but the fact which is confusing me is so many posts here states that they filed the application without IELTS results and sumbitted the IELTs results later , I am still in confusion and will search and mail one of the agents.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i dont suggest, someone got a rejection for the same reason, wait for a month, if u cant, be ready for ur application to be turned down
it depends on ur CO, if he/she has had a bad day, they will simply turn ur application down.. no point, its better to wait a month thn loosing so much money


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> i dont suggest, someone got a rejection for the same reason, wait for a month, if u cant, be ready for ur application to be turned down
> it depends on ur CO, if he/she has had a bad day, they will simply turn ur application down.. no point, its better to wait a month thn loosing so much money


Hmmm thank you very much anj and Dolly , I just wanted to inquire and as most of you I really love to wait rather being turned down , all I do now is preparing for IELTS and focusing on good results .

Thanks again 
Ozaspirant


----------



## dr_hazouma (Jun 16, 2009)

i read a post before that 2 people were refused because they filed their application without including their ielts results even though they uploaded their results without being asked by their co


----------



## ritu1234 (Jun 11, 2009)

I have submitted without ielts in my main application,which is agent advice. My application has rejected ,exactly after 12 months of waiting,so Without ielts the application must rejected.
Ritu


----------



## warrenholly (Feb 23, 2009)

I am US citizen since Feb 2009. Should I presume that I do not need to take this IELTS (I guess this is the new name for TOEFL) test when I apply for Australian visa next month.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi warren, the english speaking countries are exempted from IELTS but if u fall short of points that u can take ielts. there are a few from UK/US who took the IELTS cos they were short of 10-20 points.


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

warrenholly said:


> I guess this is the new name for TOEFL


Nope, not a new name.. 2 totally different tests. I am english, but took the test because I needed the 25 points to qualify for the visa.


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Ozaspirant said:


> Hi Seniors ,
> 
> 1. I have a query regarding Visa application , I read many posts in this forum stating that they were applied are going to apply 175 skilled visa without IELTS result first and then sumbit the IELTS results when they get it , Could any of you tell me how it works ? .
> 
> ...


Hallo ozaspirant......
Please dont file your application without IELTS.
Surely your application will get reject. Not now after some months only you will hear from Diac. So time will get wasted.
Two years before it was possible to submit appliction without Ielts. Now not.

..............................................................................................................
My Time Line
Agent applied April 2007
TRA Positive September 2007
IELTS Pased January 2008
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Received File no: November 2008
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Waiting for Visa.???


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

hari999999 said:


> Hallo ozaspirant......
> Please dont file your application without IELTS.
> Surely your application will get reject. Not now after some months only you will hear from Diac. So time will get wasted.
> Two years before it was possible to submit appliction without Ielts. Now not.
> ...



Thanks Hari and all others who replied on this thread , I will not apply my visa without IELTS results in it , this forum is always been useful for me in answering questions. I am preparing for IELTS now and will be taking test on 24th or 31st october , I need all the luck as of now , I am bit worried as my English is not of that standard ( I assume so), lets see


----------



## roya (Oct 7, 2009)

matjones said:


> Nope, not a new name.. 2 totally different tests. I am english, but took the test because I needed the 25 points to qualify for the visa.


Hi, I'm also from the US and discovered I need to take the IELTS test. Did you find it particularly difficult as a native English speaker? Would you suggest preparing in any way? My English is perfect as a native speaker, but I'm pretty average with reading comprehension so I'm worried I'll trip up on some questions.

Thanks!
roya


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi Roya , 

It is not as difficult as you think plus if you are a native English speaker you shouldn't have to worry much , there are 2 major IELTS conductors one is being British Council and other one is IDP Australia , Just google it you will find lots of study materials , study tips and practice tests , if you go through any one of the practice test then probably your confidence level will increases. 

However I am not sure if it is mandatory for US citizens to write IELTS , I thought if US & UK applicants are short of 120 points then they have the option to get extra 10 points by scoring 7 band in all the modules of IELTS. Please check with fellow boarders here.

Thanks
Ozaspirant


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Guys,

These are the exact words of DIAC:
"THERE IS NOT LEEWAY TO ENGLISH LANGUAGE REQUIREMENT AT THE TIME OF APPLICATION..."

I have lost my application fees because of this and had to re-apply again after IELTS result. 
Be carefull.


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

roya said:


> Hi, I'm also from the US and discovered I need to take the IELTS test. Did you find it particularly difficult as a native English speaker? Would you suggest preparing in any way? My English is perfect as a native speaker, but I'm pretty average with reading comprehension so I'm worried I'll trip up on some questions.
> 
> Thanks!
> roya


roya........
It may be easy to you as you have a Native language as English.
But you have to get prepared in Listening test how it works.
Also have some general idea about the Essay topics.
.............................................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------

